# Mastiff Retriever ...



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Plz come home T ... if you can ...
I miss the games we used to play ... 
I've been fetching those sticks all by myself lately 
It was a lot more fun just stealing them from you 
Until we meet again,
Forever your friend Miss T​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure Miss T does miss her companion as much as you do.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This breaks my heart


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I think of all of you every day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That just makes me cry. I know that Miss T is really missing her Mr T. Hopefully he will come home soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was hoping this was going to be good news.

If it helps, my friend lost her cat 3 1/2 months ago. The dog officer called up last week to say they found him. It was because of the signs they posted that he was returned.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If wishing could just make it so. I'm so sad about this, so sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Sylvia..... I'm so sorry. This breaks my heart too. Know that many good thoughts are coming your way for Mr T to find his way back to you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry.....I know you miss him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry Sylvia, I now you both miss him very much!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I've still got everything crossed that Mr. T makes his way home safely and soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Mr. T went missing. I hope and pray he comes home.
Your other retriever is quite the looker, but I'm sure she is lonely too. Hugs and good wishes to you both.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The not knowing is the worst, I just cannot imagine. I wish I could fix this for you, you surely do not deserve this heartache.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Mr. T still missing... I'm sure that Miss T really misses him too.
Hopefully we'll see a good news post from you on here soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is one of the saddest dog experience I've ever heard of- and I am so heartbroken for Miss T and for you! You're in my thoughts constantly, and my heart aches for what you are going through- so, so, sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry Mr. T has not found his way home. Praying for his safe return. Please give Miss T a big hug from us.


----------

